
Understanding international surveillance agreements: 5 Eyes, 9 Eyes, and 14 Eyes - octosphere
https://protonvpn.com/blog/5-eyes-global-surveillance/
======
walrus01
If people think that a commercial VPN provider is going to keep them safe from
the NSA, GCHQ or CSE, they're deluded. Should you actually become the target
of a nation state intelligence agency, your stuff will be pwned from the ROM
and bootloader all the way up.

~~~
dsfyu404ed
If you become a target you're screwed. If you're minding your own business and
not trying to start a revolution then a VPN may help prevent you from piquing
their interest and becoming a target in the first place.

